# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Inundaciones por nuestra culpa

## ben-amar

Jueves, 17/2/2011, 07:09 h
ELPAIS.COMSociedad

REPORTAJE: Vida&Artes
Inundaciones por nuestra culpa
Las emisiones de CO2 han provocado el aumento de riesgo de tormentas - La Tierra se polariza entre zonas secas y zonas de lluvias extremas

JAVIER SAMPEDRO 17/02/2011
Los aumentos en los últimos años de las inundaciones catastróficas se deben en parte a fluctuaciones naturales, como La Niña, o enfriamiento ocasional del Pacífico ecuatorial. Que el cambio climático haya empeorado la situación ha sido hasta ahora una cuestión muy polémica y difícil de probar. Dos trabajos demuestran hoy en Nature que las emisiones humanas sí han incrementado la probabilidad de tormentas y el riesgo de inundaciones.
Pardeep Pall y sus colegas del ETH de Zúrich (el tecnológico de Zúrich; las siglas son de Eidgenössische Technische Hochschule) muestran que las emisiones aumentaron el riesgo de inundaciones en Inglaterra y Gales en más del 20%. El equipo de Francis Zwiers, de la Universidad de Victoria, Canadá, alcanza conclusiones similares analizando con nuevo poder estadístico las precipitaciones de 1951 a 1999 en las zonas terrestres del hemisferio norte.

"Los cambios en las precipitaciones extremas", dicen los científicos de Victoria, "y por tanto los impactos que tendrán en el futuro, han sido subestimados hasta ahora". Los actuales modelos de predicción climática, según revela el nuevo trabajo, calculan unos incrementos en la ocurrencia de lluvias extremas que están por debajo de las cifras reales observadas en las últimas décadas.

Zwiers y sus colegas han utilizado los datos tomados entre 1951 y 1999 por 6.000 estaciones pluviométricas terrestres repartidas por el hemisferio norte. Y han comparado esas observaciones con las predicciones de dos tipos de modelos climatológicos: los que consideran el efecto de las emisiones humanas (dióxido de carbono, o CO2, y otros gases de efecto invernadero); y los que consideran las fluctuaciones debidas a fenómenos naturales además de las emisiones antropogénicas.

El grupo de Zúrich, por su parte, se ha centrado en datos de Inglaterra y Gales por sus tomas detalladas y antiguos registros históricos, aunque no pretenden que sus conclusiones tengan exclusivamente una validez local.

Han podido considerar así acontecimientos extremos concretos como las inundaciones que castigaron Reino Unido en octubre y noviembre de 2000, que dañaron 10.000 viviendas, inutilizaron los servicios públicos y causaron unas pérdidas de 1.300 millones de libras (1.500 millones de euros). Este fue el otoño más lluvioso en Inglaterra y Gales desde el inicio de los registros en 1766.

Aquellas inundaciones de 2000 ya fueron consideradas en la época como una llamada de atención sobre los efectos del cambio climático. Pero esas afirmaciones, según Pall y sus colegas, solo se basan en "argumentos termodinámicos de tipo general".

Por ejemplo, es sabido que el calentamiento de la superficie de los océanos incrementa la humedad de la atmósfera y, con ello, sugiere un mayor riesgo de precipitaciones extremas. "Pero esos argumentos no pueden dar cuenta de la compleja hidrometeorología asociada con las inundaciones", destacan los científicos suizos.

Los modelos que han utilizado ahora incluyen todas esas variables adicionales y unas técnicas estadísticas de última generación. La potencia de computación que requieren estos cálculos excede a la de los más potentes ordenadores, y solo ha sido posible con un proyecto de computación distribuida: es decir, tomando prestados los ordenadores personales de la gente mientras no los están utilizando.

Estos sistemas, que se están demostrando de una gran utilidad para la ciencia, siguen a la estela de SETI@home, el proyecto de computación distribuida concebido en 1999 por el programa SETI (Search for Extra-Terrestrial Intelligence) de búsqueda de inteligencia extraterrestre, que llegó a contar con 5,2 millones de participantes en todo el mundo y computó 1.000 trillones de operaciones (un 1 seguido de 21 ceros). Su potencia de computación fue de 480 Teraflops, o billones de operaciones por segundo), comparable a la de Deep Blue.

Gracias a los voluntarios que aportaron el tiempo muerto de sus ordenadores, los climatólogos suizos pudieron generar miles de simulaciones de modelos climáticos con una resolución similar a la que tienen las predicciones meteorológicas convencionales, todas ellas referidas al otoño inglés de 2000. Luego alimentaron con esos resultados otro modelo bien establecido que se usa para simular las crecidas intensas de los ríos en Inglaterra y Gales.

"La magnitud precisa de la contribución antropogénica sigue siendo incierta", admiten los científicos de Zúrich, "pero en nueve de cada diez casos nuestros resultados indican que las emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero de origen antropogénico, producidas a lo largo del siglo XX, incrementaron el riesgo de inundaciones en Inglaterra y Gales, durante el otoño de 2000, en más de un 20%".

El porcentaje aumenta hasta el 90% si, en vez de exigir que el resultado se reproduzca en nueve de cada diez simulaciones, uno se conforma con dos de cada tres.

Los efectos del calentamiento global en el riesgo de precipitaciones extremas, y por tanto de inundaciones, se deben en último término al vapor de agua de la atmósfera. La colisión de masas de aire cargadas de vapor de agua conduce a la formación de nubes y a la precipitación de lluvias.

Richard Allan, del departamento de meteorología de la Universidad de Reading (Reino Unido), explicó en una teleconferencia junto a Zwiers y Pall, que la capacidad de la atmósfera para cargarse de agua aumenta con la temperatura de forma exponencial. Cada grado de calentamiento de la atmósfera junto a la superficie terrestre incrementa en un 6% el agua transportada por la atmósfera). Esto no es solo una predicción de los modelos climáticos, sino que de momento se va confirmando con las observaciones.

"La lluvia intensa es un fenómeno inherentemente local", dice Allan, "pero está alimentado por un suministro de humedad atmosférica llegada de otras partes. Esa humedad habría, en condiciones normales, causado una lluvia más moderada en otras partes".

Aunque resulte difícil de admitir en época de inundaciones, la lluvia es un bien escaso e injustamente distribuido. Los aumentos rápidos de precipitación en unas zonas llevan consigo una disminución de la intensidad o la frecuencia de las lluvias en algún otro sitio. La mayoría de los modelos climáticos expresan esto como un aumento del régimen de precipitaciones en las zonas templadas que ya son húmedas, y una correspondiente disminución de las lluvias en las zonas subtropicales que ya son secas.

"Dadas sus implicaciones para las inundaciones y las sequías del futuro", dice Allan, "es vital establecer los fundamentos físicos para estos cambios, y verificar la teoría con más observaciones".

De momento, asociar las inundaciones al tubo de escape de su vecino ya es algo más que una conversación de ascensor.



Inundaciones en Hitzacker, en 2006

AFP | 17-02-2011

La ciudad alemana de Hitzacker, cubierta por la crecida del Elba en 2006. Las inundaciones se vinculan ahora a las emisiones.

----------


## REEGE

La verdad es que en éste planeta algo está cambiando... No es nórmal algunos de los sucesos que se están dando!!! Y todo por nuestra culpa!!!!Saludos amigo.

----------


## ben-amar

http://iagua.es/2011/02/a-mayor-emis...%28iAgua.es%29
A mayor emisión de CO2, mayor riesgo de inundación

Jue, 17 feb, 2011

Dos estudios internacionales, publicados hoy en la revista Nature, demuestran que el aumento de las emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero causó un incremento de las precipitaciones y del riesgo de inundaciones durante la segunda mitad del siglo XX. Los resultados también confirman que las acciones humanas contribuyen al calentamiento global.

La Unidad de Investigación Climática del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente de Canadá y la Escuela de Geociencias de la Universidad de Edinburgo (Reino Unido) analizó las tendencias de precipitación de 1951 a 1999 en el hemisferio norte. Los resultados señalan que el hecho de emitir más gases tóxicos a la atmósfera ha potenciado las fuertes lluvias en casi los dos tercios del hemisferio.

Estudios previos han infravalorado esta mayor intensidad de las precipitaciones, pero los resultados muestran importantes variaciones durante la última mitad del siglo XX, destaca la investigación. Entender los cambios que se han producido, como este aumento reciente de la intensidad de las precipitaciones en gran parte del hemisferio norte, es clave para hacer predicciones de futuro, añade.

Este trabajo se publica hoy en la revista Nature junto a un segundo estudio que también evalúa la influencia de las acciones humanas sobre el calentamiento global. Esta última investigación analiza las inundaciones que se produjeron en Inglaterra y Gales durante octubre y noviembre del 2000. La estación de otoño de ese año fue la más húmeda desde 1766.
El ser humano, tras las inundaciones

Después de realizar miles de simulaciones climáticas de la estación de otoño de 2000 en condiciones reales, los investigadores sugirieron que el aumento de las emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero influyó en las inundaciones de ese año en Inglaterra y Gales.

Aunque la magnitud de las acciones humanas es incierta, los resultados indican que, en nueve de cada diez casos, las emisiones de CO2 durante el siglo XX incrementaron el riesgo de inundaciones en ambos territorios en un 20%, y que, en dos de cada tres casos, el aumento fue de más del 90%, destaca el estudio.

Según los autores de la investigación, este modelo de análisis puede ser utilizado para estudiar otras inundaciones como las del Reino Unido. El estudio también ayudará a saber cómo determinados factores externos afectan a otros sucesos climáticos (por ejemplo, las inundaciones por el deshielo de la nieve), menos influenciados por el cambio climático.

Referencia bibliográfica:

Seung-Ki Min, Xuebin Zhang, Francis W. Zwiers, Gabriele C. Hegerl. Human contribution to more-intense precipitation extremes. Nature, vol. 470, Febrero de 2011. doi:10.1038/nature09763
Pardeep Pall, Tolu Aina,Dáithí A. Stone, Peter A. Stott, ToruNozawa, ArnoG. J. Hilberts, Dag Lohmann, Myles R. Allen. Anthropogenic greenhouse gas contribution to flood risk in England and Wales in autumn 2000. Nature, vol. 470, Febrero de 2011. doi:10.1038/nature09762

Fuente: SINC

----------

